# The winner of the 2013 Tour de France will be Alberto Contador.



## Creakyknees (Sep 21, 2003)

That's my pick. Post yours.


----------



## c_h_i_n_a_m_a_n (Mar 3, 2012)

Us ... :wink5:

cos it will be a great Tour ... with so many uncertainties and explosive climbers ...


----------



## Marc (Jan 23, 2005)

Based on what I'm seeing on Dauphine...I'm thinking Froome, Ol SteakFace doesn't seem to have it in the legs as of now.


----------



## burgrat (Nov 18, 2005)

My podium will be:
1. Froome
2. Contador
3. J.Rodriguez

I think Contador won't have the team to take on the Sky machine to get the win. I do think he will be much better than he is at this Dauphine. I am hoping that he wins, but I don't think he'll get it. I hope I'm wrong.
My darkhouse is Evans. He did very well in the Giro with little preparation. He has something left in those old legs. I think he will be just short of the podium, but I would love to see him do better. 
I think this year's race will be a good one!


----------



## LostViking (Jul 18, 2008)

burgrat said:


> My podium will be:
> 1. Froome
> 2. Contador
> 3. J.Rodriguez


Right riders, wrong order:

1. Contador
2. Rodriguez
3. Froome

My Dark Horse: Valverde.


----------



## c_h_i_n_a_m_a_n (Mar 3, 2012)

Froome did not do too well at last year's Vuelta. Just wondering if it was already past his peak having been Wiggins' domestique in the TdF, or he is not too good at the really steep climbs.


----------



## foto (Feb 7, 2005)

Not fond of froome. Go alberto! Without bonus time rodriguez is not in contention, imo.


----------



## looigi (Nov 24, 2010)

I'm picking Froome based on his strength the strength of his supporting cast on Sky and their race-by-number strategy, but I'm rooting for Tejay. I think he'll make a very good showing, especially if not held back working for Evans.


----------



## den bakker (Nov 13, 2004)

burgrat said:


> My podium will be:
> 1. Froome
> 2. Contador
> 3. J.Rodriguez
> ...


contador has a previous 6th place finisher in a gt, a 5th place finisher, as well as a 7th place finisher to help him. who should he have on the team for it to be strong enough? Evans, Hejsedal and Nibali? It won't be the teams fault this time.


----------



## DIABLOS123 (Mar 14, 2012)

Froome is clear favourite unless Contador finds some form he won't finish on the podium.


----------



## burgrat (Nov 18, 2005)

den bakker said:


> contador has a previous 6th place finisher in a gt, a 5th place finisher, as well as a 7th place finisher to help him. who should he have on the team for it to be strong enough? Evans, Hejsedal and Nibali? It won't be the teams fault this time.


So are you saying Saxo is on par or better than Sky? I don't think so. At this point Porte can almost match Contador and he is going to turn him inside out for Froome to win. I think Froome has the superior team behind him. 
I'm hoping that with J.Rod, Valverde, and Evans in the mix, Contador will have help to dismantle the Skyborgs...

On a side note, I am the only one who hates Chris Froome's white glasses? He seems like a good guy, but those things look ridiculous IMO.


----------



## godot (Feb 3, 2004)

I think Contador will be fine in the Tour, but I believe that Froome is going to ride the FU Wiggo tour and take the win. 

Froome should grow sideburns just for fun, they'd go great with the white glasses?


----------



## spookyload (Jan 30, 2004)

den bakker said:


> contador has a previous 6th place finisher in a gt, a 5th place finisher, as well as a 7th place finisher to help him. who should he have on the team for it to be strong enough? Evans, Hejsedal and Nibali? It won't be the teams fault this time.


Great point. Mic Rogers is killing it at Dauphine right now.


----------



## spookyload (Jan 30, 2004)

I think Contador will take it. He is a smart rider who has proven he can win. I will be curious to see how it plays out. My picks in order will be Contador, Rodriguez, Froome, TJVG, and Evans.


----------



## Jwiffle (Mar 18, 2005)

Contador says he's only at 75% and will be at 100% for the tour. If that's true, Froome is in trouble, as he's mentioned he has a few percentage points to improve. We'll see. My pick is Contador. He has won before, and he knows how to find ways to win.

What I do hope for is no GC guys to crash out, so we can really see who's the strongest rider.


----------



## r1lee (Jul 22, 2012)

Jwiffle said:


> Contador says he's only at 75% and will be at 100% for the tour. If that's true, Froome is in trouble, as he's mentioned he has a few percentage points to improve. We'll see. My pick is Contador. He has won before, and he knows how to find ways to win.
> 
> What I do hope for is no GC guys to crash out, so we can really see who's the strongest rider.


Steaks make up the 25%.

The fact that these guys can give their performance based on percentages is just stupid.


----------



## Retro Grouch (Apr 30, 2002)

Joaquim Rodríguez by less than a minute over Alberto Catador.

Froome cracks in the final mountain stage.


----------



## skinewmexico (Apr 19, 2010)

Hoping for TJ, but Sky has a hell of a team. Froome looked OK in the mountains last year.


----------



## burgrat (Nov 18, 2005)

spookyload said:


> Great point. Mic Rogers is killing it at Dauphine right now.


The Dauphine is killing Mic Rogers today...
Contador tried his best to pace him and save his 3rd place, but it was all for not. Talansky looking strong at the end today. Big things ahead for that guy!


----------



## DonDenver (May 30, 2007)

c_h_i_n_a_m_a_n said:


> Us ... :wink5:
> 
> cos it will be a great Tour ... with so many uncertainties and explosive climbers ...


Actually I do find this is the sure bet. Yes, I'll go with that pick as first with Froome coming in second


----------



## BassNBrew (Aug 4, 2008)

Rodgers hung on in no-mans land for most of one of the earlier stages. I suspect he'll place quite well at the tour.


----------



## AdamM (Jul 9, 2008)

I like Contador's attacking style compared to the Skyborg system, but barring a crash or some other development, Froome to me looks unbeatable. 

Froome has that space alien riding position and on today's stage didn't even appear to be breathing hard up the final climb.


----------



## looigi (Nov 24, 2010)

AdamM said:


> ...Froome has that space alien riding position and on today's stage didn't even appear to be breathing hard up the final climb.


Holy cow. He looks like a refugee from Roswell. On the final climb it looked to me like he holding back trying to pull Porte along to the finish and only gave up on that when surprised by Talansky. It was pretty clear he still had something in reserve when he launched his finishing sprint to beat Talansky to the line.


----------



## daidaidai (Dec 17, 2008)

For assorted reasons; Experience, toughness, timing, romanticism. My two bob is on; Evans. His team is a bit of a worry though.


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

1. Contador
2. Froome
3. JRod

Knowing my luck, I probably just jinxed them all.


----------



## B05 (Jul 31, 2011)

I don't know, but I'm just stoked when the GC contenders are up in the mountains and going head to head to head to head to head to head ala Vuelta last year. Those attacks were giving me goose bumps. 

I'd like to root for Teejay, but he's still gotta pay his dues. Those guys at the top won't have any mercy for the kid. The leadership @ BMC has to be straightened out especially when Evans and TJ wants to ride the Tour. At what point will Evans or the team will say "k, let's all support TJ now". Might be too late if he's not placed well in the overall standings.

My pick: Contador by a hair over Purito. I think he's going to peak at the RIGHT time.

If not: Purito. I think this man's on a mission this yr because of the 2-2nd place results last year.

Why am I not rooting for Froome: going hard too early. I think he'll be gassed for the Tour. He's had an early season. Maybe he's just too strong? Maybe he's on "something"? I don't know, but he paid for it last year @ the Vuelta.


----------



## fazel (Mar 4, 2012)

Froome, Teejay, Contador.


----------



## Fireform (Dec 15, 2005)

Froome.


----------



## love4himies (Jun 12, 2012)

godot said:


> Froome should grow sideburns just for fun


That would be freakin' hilarious.


----------



## albert owen (Jul 7, 2008)

I hope Evans or Contador can beat boring Sky.

Valverde is my 10:1 outsider.


----------



## LostViking (Jul 18, 2008)

albert owen said:


> I hope Evans or Contador can beat boring Sky.
> 
> Valverde is my 10:1 outsider.


Who ever wins - an exciting race is what I'd really like to see - hope Sky isn't capable of strangling the life out of this 100th edition of La Grande Boucle as they did last year's


----------



## looigi (Nov 24, 2010)

A bit OT, but IMO, eliminating race radios would make the race more exciting. It would certainly put a kink in Sky's director orchestrated robo-racing. It would put the tactical decisions back into the hands of the riders, and they'd have to make those decisions based on the more limited real-time information available to them.


----------



## r1lee (Jul 22, 2012)

looigi said:


> A bit OT, but IMO, eliminating race radios would make the race more exciting. It would certainly put a kink in Sky's director orchestrated robo-racing. It would put the tactical decisions back into the hands of the riders, and they'd have to make those decisions based on the more limited real-time information available to them.


are you saying that team Sky is the only ones with Radios and intelligence to tactically control a race? 

They built a team that has the ability to control a race, any other team can do the same thing.


----------



## cale262 (Apr 28, 2010)

looigi said:


> A bit OT, but IMO, eliminating race radios would make the race more exciting...


100% agree, non-radio races are more fun to watch...

BOT, I'm quietly hoping to see Purito win this one. I'd love to see Hesjedal win but I think his season is jinxed.


----------



## looigi (Nov 24, 2010)

r1lee said:


> are you saying that team Sky is the only ones with Radios and intelligence to tactically control a race? .


No, just that their strict race-by-number methodology is more dependent on it.


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

I think I have to go with Contador as well. I feel like this is the only race he is targetting for the year and that he will be ready. You definitely can't count out Froome either. He has been on fire for like three years straight and this is his first real test to be the man on the grand tour stage. He will bring his A game. Outside of those two, I have a pretty strong feeling that we are going to get surprised this year by someone we're not really talking about right now. I feel like some guy from Lotto, Omega Pharma, Orica GreenEdge, etc. will pop up out of nowhere at the end of week 1 and be in contention until the end.


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

Oh and don't count out the French teams like FDJ and Europecar. Thre are a couple of fellas on those teams that could certainly be in play if things unfold in the right way.


----------



## Ridin'Sorra (Sep 7, 2004)

B05 said:


> I don't know, but I'm just stoked when the GC contenders are up in the mountains and going head to head to head to head to head to head ala Vuelta last year. Those attacks were giving me goose bumps.
> 
> I'd like to root for Teejay, but he's still gotta pay his dues. Those guys at the top won't have any mercy for the kid. The leadership @ BMC has to be straightened out especially when Evans and TJ wants to ride the Tour. At what point will Evans or the team will say "k, let's all support TJ now". Might be too late if he's not placed well in the overall standings.
> 
> ...


Weren't the guys from Sky supposedly trained to be "near-peak" for all season long as opposed to peak on-off depending on the race?

I remember reading something along those lines when the training regime of Wiggins was discussed last year. I may be dead wrong, though.


----------



## Rokh On (Oct 30, 2011)

1) Alejandro Valverde 
2) Tejay van Garderen 
3) Alberto Contador 

f#@& Fr00me


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

I think it would be fun if Porte attacked Froome and finished ahead of him.

1. Contador
2. Porte
3. TeJay
4. Froome
5. Parito

42. Schleck


----------



## love4himies (Jun 12, 2012)

cale262 said:


> I'd love to see Hesjedal win but I think his season is jinxed.


I was just saying that to hubby last night. It seems ever since his win at the Giro last year, he's had one thing or another happen to him.


----------



## Cinelli 82220 (Dec 2, 2010)

il sogno said:


> I think it would be fun if Porte attacked Froome and finished ahead of him.


Oh yes! That would be epic. At least Porte is a likable guy. 
Wiggo is eccentric, like him or hate him, he provokes a reaction.
But Froome...nothing, Froome is just plain boring.


----------



## Ventruck (Mar 9, 2009)

Crap I didn't know we'd be making threads already.

That being said, complete truth has been spoke. GOATador will reign supreme above all.

J-Roid? LOL
Cadel OLDvans? LOL
Brad Wiggnosho? LOL
Chris Shroome? LOL
Tea party jay? LOL
Valvetimingfailureverde? LOL

Delusional Chris Horner also ran away thinking he'd do something at WC. Shame Sagan isn't a major climber yet.


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

I think the real question is which team kit looks the best.


----------



## LostViking (Jul 18, 2008)

spade2you said:


> I think the real question is which team kit looks the best.


Belkin - unless Vacans goes Celeste!


----------



## nigel91 (May 16, 2012)

I think Froome...

Sky have a great team, boring as their grind it up the hill 'ride to the watts' style is....

Froome looked so strong on the last Dauphine stage.

I would love it to be Steaks or Purito or Alejandro but I can't see it


----------



## C6Rider (Nov 15, 2008)

*Contador !!!*



Creakyknees said:


> That's my pick. Post yours.


My heart says: Contador, Rodriguez, Froome

My head says the reverse.

Love watching when Contador is in the mix. That's how I like racing.


----------



## Creakyknees (Sep 21, 2003)

There can be only one.


----------



## cda 455 (Aug 9, 2010)

My W.A.G.:

1) Hesjedal
2) Contador
3) Porte


Froome will crash out.


----------



## RRRoubaix (Aug 27, 2008)

Soooo... 'Bert is sitting on his own "finger-bang"??
Ick.



Creakyknees said:


> There can be only one.


----------



## Waxbytes (Sep 22, 2004)

Going with Contador for the win, Froom second, and way too many possible third place contenders to list.

I'd like Hesjedal to do well but watching him since his Giro win it's like he's trying just a little too hard.


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

RRRoubaix said:


> Soooo... 'Bert is sitting on his own "finger-bang"??
> Ick.


a GT ejaculating finger bang


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

That's like getting a symbolic prostate exam whenever ya ride.


----------



## Yamilo (Sep 18, 2012)

Its really too bad nibbling isn't rising this year, if he was we wouldn't be talking so much about contador


----------



## ph0enix (Aug 12, 2009)

That's not what you said 3 weeks ago:
http://forums.roadbikereview.com/pr...win-tour-de-france-other-major-gt-305532.html


----------



## Creakyknees (Sep 21, 2003)

ph0enix said:


> That's not what you said 3 weeks ago:
> http://forums.roadbikereview.com/pr...win-tour-de-france-other-major-gt-305532.html


that was then, this is now.


----------



## jhamlin38 (Oct 29, 2005)

1. Froome. 
He's riding on another level, and I think he's more suited to this tour. Plus, his team is deep, without looking after a sprinter, like Cav last year. Porte, Kiriyenka, Henao, Uran, possibly Dombrowski, Boassen Haggen. They are rediculously deep. Unbeatable.

2. Contador.
Saxo-tinkoff is also strong for a hilly Tour. Paulinho, Rogers, Kruezinger, Roche. If there was ever a modern rider that could put a wrench into the mechanical/scientific nature of a superteam like Sky, it's el Pistolero. I'll be routing for Contador 

3. Rui Costa- 
Movistar, and Valverde will relent, and support Costa. His Tour de Suisse victory is more impressive than Valverde's 3 minutes plus loss in the Dauphine, despite Froome and sky's total dominance. 

4 Cadel Evans BMC
I think Tejay and BMC should give Evans all the support he wants/needs. TJ's poor Tour de Suisse showed his youth, and I question his ability to succeed in a mountainous tour with little time trialing. Cadel had a good Giro, won and has won the tour, and been on or near the podium forever, and looks to be in very good form. I think TJ will not be happy, and many TJ fans will be very unhappy. I'd LOVE to pull for him TJ. But he's not ready. The Tour is a thousand times bigger, and harder than California, and Suisse.

5 Purito Rodriguez. 
Katusha is a big team, and they have plenty of support to throw behind Purito, so he's not isolated on every climb. As usual, he'll be doing the isolating, with scintilating attacks, and will continue to be the most exciting rider in the past 3 years. 

6 Sammy Sanchez
Euskaltel will bring their best squad to support their best rider. Sammy has looked good for the past few years, and this year is no difference. I think this year he'll be looking to podium, rather than stage hunt.

7 Dan Martin 
JV has a great, problem. Hesjedal is the logical guy to throw support behind, due to his Maglia Rosa 2012. Talansky also looks to be coming into form, albeit late. Combined with JVsummeren, Danielson, Rohan Denis, I think Martin has grit and determination to flirt with podium. If not Martin, put Hesjedal there. If not Hesjedal, then put Talansky there. 

8 Bauke Mollema - Blanco
Their new sponsorship will fill them with some piss and vinegar. LL has come back in sensational form, Clement, Sanchez, Mollema, Garate, Kelderman, Gesink is a nice squad for this tour. I would not be suprised to see LLSanchez AND molema BOTH as top 5's.

I'll be looking out for Fugslang, hoping TJ rides into the leader's roll, and Farrar taking a stage against the deepest sprinting field in a decade of tours, with Cav, Griepel, Goss, Boss, Kittel, Rojas, and the other argos sprinter (his name escapes me at the moment) 



In general,we're all in for a real treat. I am thanking the tour organizers for "Making up for" the boredom of the 2012 edition. It's wide open this year. 
I think tour organizers are eager to get a Frenchman on the podium with high hopes for Le Mevel, Rolland, Pinot, and Peraud.


----------



## Ventruck (Mar 9, 2009)

Creakyknees said:


> that was then, this is now.


This is Contador


----------



## RRRoubaix (Aug 27, 2008)

Waxbytes said:


> I'd like Hesjedal to do well but watching him since his Giro win it's like he's trying just a little too hard.


Considering his injuries 4-5 days ago in the Dauphine, you probably won't need to worry about him even being on the roster.


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

Creakyknees said:


> that was then, this is now.


Stay gold, Pony Boy. STAY GOLD!


----------



## ph0enix (Aug 12, 2009)

jhamlin38 said:


> 1. Froome.
> He's riding on another level, and I think he's more suited to this tour. Plus, his team is deep, without looking after a sprinter, like Cav last year. Porte, Kiriyenka, Henao, Uran, possibly Dombrowski, Boassen Haggen. They are rediculously deep. Unbeatable.
> 
> 2. Contador.
> ...


I say TeJay will make top 5.


----------



## OldEndicottHiway (Jul 16, 2007)

Good grief.

I've been so busy lately, that I completely forgot it's TdF time again. 

Still, it will be nice to wake up to coffee and Phil and Paul. Which reminds me, f&ck you, Phil haters. :thumbsup:


----------



## cale262 (Apr 28, 2010)

RRRoubaix said:


> Considering his injuries 4-5 days ago in the Dauphine, you probably won't need to worry about him even being on the roster.


Ryder wasn't even in the Dauphine...?


----------



## dnice (Jul 12, 2012)

Andy Schleck! Attacks early on Stage 8, GC guys follow too late. Carries a 1:16 lead all the way to the final time trial. Consolidates on stage 20 with a late surge to finish only 20 secs back of Froome/Contador and preserve yellow. Wins overall by 14 seconds.


----------



## RRRoubaix (Aug 27, 2008)

cale262 said:


> Ryder wasn't even in the Dauphine...?


Sorry- Tour de Suisse. Too many races being watched on the DVR at once.
They haven't said he isn't riding, since they're waiting until the last minute to announce their roster (mebbe to give Ryder more time?), but he was pretty banged up. Even if he races the Tour, I can't see it going well.


----------



## Ventruck (Mar 9, 2009)

Reminder: AC turning Froome's mind into mush


----------



## sir duke (Mar 24, 2006)

What I'd like to see:

Cuddles
Hesjedal
Froome

What I think we'll get:

Fingerbang
Froome
Wodweegiz

and Cav for the Green jersey.


----------



## weltyed (Feb 6, 2004)

conti knows when to peak, but his itt at the dauphine looked baaaaaaaad. 

froome looks read to vroom, but I wanna see him blow up. 

evans wants to go, but wont have the legs. he might actually let teejay go for it, but it will be too late.

sagan vs Cavendish vs the field is the real race to watch this year.


----------



## sir duke (Mar 24, 2006)

weltyed said:


> sagan vs Cavendish vs the field is the real race to watch this year.


+1 Absolutely


----------



## Dajianshan (Jul 15, 2007)

I hold out hope that Tommy Voeckler wins it in a fluke. Not really his course though.


----------



## juno (Jul 18, 2008)

Yes, My guess is Froome Contador Evans but my heart doesn't want any of the three on the podium. I would like to see Rolland and Pur on there somewhere.


----------



## AdamM (Jul 9, 2008)

> conti knows when to peak, but his itt at the dauphine looked baaaaaaaad.


 I agree on Conti's ITT performance looking bad, not just at the Dauhpine, but really hasn't TT'ed well since 2011. He's the guy who once beat Cancellara (the "what the..." look on Cance's face that day when Conti came in was priceless) on a big watt course. For whatever reason Conti appears to be a down significantly on threshold power - ITT performance and his inability to hold his pace for long after he puts in a hard dig. Still has the best acceleration other than JRod, but he's been going too far out 3k or 2k for his ability to hold his pace and Froome rides tempo back to his wheel and then drops an exhausted Conti. I still think there's the opportunity to gain time on Froome, but the strategy he's been using this year isn't going to work. Better to think like JRod and look to gain 10 seconds here and there in the final kilometer or so.


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

Ventruck said:


> Reminder: AC turning Froome's mind into mush



To be fair, Froome did the Tour before the Vuelta and AC did not. When AC had to do the Giro and Tour in 2011, he wasn't nearly as good as usual.


----------



## Ventruck (Mar 9, 2009)

spade2you said:


> To be fair, Froome did the Tour before the Vuelta and AC did not. When AC had to do the Giro and Tour in 2011, he wasn't nearly as good as usual.


b-bu-but AC was ice cold! He didn't have race legs! Washed up! No confidence! He forgot how to ride a bike! 
[/haters]

No but really though. AC came from annihilating one of the hardest editions of the Giro to get 5th at TDF. Lets not forgot how he got 5th despite a bunch of crashes, including being Karpets'd. Froome entered the '12 Vuelta after one of the more stale TDF's (albeit 2nd in GC) dominated by his Skytrain anyway (who finished 2nd in TC, only because RS was gunning for 1st). 

Saxo has been in the middle of the '11 Giro (likely would've been bottom end if it weren't for AC) and low end at the '12 Vuelta below Sky.

you wait n' see. 'bert will hold the TDF trophy high in the sky with fingerbangs for everyone. Simply the best.


----------



## ColoradoMike (Jun 25, 2013)

I like pulling for the underdog, so perhaps someone who turns into their team leader during the Tour and wins it! Cycling needs some new heroes.


----------



## cda 455 (Aug 9, 2010)

Reading this thread and gearing up for the upcoming TDF, talking about who we think will be triumphant etc, these theme songs came to mind:


Presentation/sign in/first day:







The team and individual TT theme:






The mountain stage theme:







And, of course, the theme song at the podium finish in Paris  :


----------



## cale262 (Apr 28, 2010)

Dajianshan said:


> I hold out hope that Tommy Voeckler wins it in a fluke. Not really his course though.



A Frenchman win the TdF...hmmm...neat idea. Everyone who isn't of French birth that threatens to take the GC win will come down with a mysterious, unexpected respiratory ailment.


----------



## cda 455 (Aug 9, 2010)

cale262 said:


> A Frenchman win the TdF...hmmm...neat idea. Everyone who isn't of French birth that threatens to take the GC win will come down with a mysterious, unexpected respiratory ailment.


Yep; 1985 was the last time a Frenchman won.


Bernard Hinault (Back stabbing basturd ) was the last one.


----------



## cale262 (Apr 28, 2010)

...but as promised, he did help GL the following year


----------



## Ventruck (Mar 9, 2009)

Contador on Tour chances: ?I am fighting for the win?



> “I am going to be very motivated to be at the *maximum*,” Contador told AS


You hear that? The maximum. Maximum Contador. He's gonna max out.


----------



## ph0enix (Aug 12, 2009)

Sagan will wear the green jersey in Paris. 
Cav will miss some deciding sprints because he won't be able to get himself over the mountains in time.


----------



## Kristatos (Jan 10, 2008)

I think it will be won by a grimpeur that doesn't lose much in the TTT or ITTs. Froome still seems like an unknown quantity - at his best he's apparently been held back in service of Wiggo, and when given freedom he has maybe not been fresh such as the Vuelta. Pinot will lose too much time in the TTT and maybe the first ITT. Of the other young guys I like Talansky and Quintana - they won't lose time in the TTT and should minimize losses in the ITTs. Hesjedal beat JRod for the Giro which says a lot about his ability to climb. Porte on any other team maybe but he'll sacrifice himself. Tejay probably will get dropped once or twice and lose key time in the mountains. I think the following riders will rise to the top:
AC
JRod (if good Katusha shows for the TTT)
Quintana
Talansky
Froome
Hesjedal if he is fit

For giggles my podium:
1. AC
2. Talansky
3. Froome 

I would have gone with Quintana on the podium instead of Talansky based on what I think Quintana is capable of, but on Movistar there will be a strict caste where he won't have any freedom until Valverde's GC hopes are totally gone and by then it could be too late to mount a podium run.


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

Dajianshan said:


> I hold out hope that Tommy Voeckler wins it in a fluke. Not really his course though.


Voekler's 4th place was kind of a fluke. The sad thing is that he might have built up enough time to be on the podium if his breakaway didn't lose 2 riders due to the car crash. Needless to say, he probably won't be given that kind of breakaway leash ever again.


----------



## 55x11 (Apr 24, 2006)

I will go with Froome. Contador 2nd. Teejay 3rd.
Sagan for green (even though Cav will be close).
Polka dot - Pinot. He will realize white will go to Teejay with Quintana second, so he will go for mountains. Quintana is another good pick for polka dot, but his ITT is good so he won't be allowed to go far on his own. Voeckler and Rolland are off form.


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

2013 Tour de France General Classification Contenders | Bicycling Magazine


----------



## tazzmacd (Feb 24, 2012)

Ryder, if he can stay out of trouble. Alberto and Froome That will be the top three. Just not sure the order


----------



## The Moontrane (Nov 28, 2005)

Contador
Evans
Valverde


----------



## cda 455 (Aug 9, 2010)

The Moontrane said:


> Contador
> Evans
> Valverde


Ah; Evans!


I forgot about him :lol: !


----------



## Yamilo (Sep 18, 2012)

Messy finish of stage 1 there.


----------



## AJL (Jul 9, 2009)

Ventruck said:


> Contador on Tour chances: ?I am fighting for the win?
> 
> 
> 
> You hear that? The maximum. Maximum Contador. He's gonna max out.


Yes, and "My condition will change a lot in two weeks". Wow, it's like, magic! Oh, and his allergies will be better.


----------



## quadrat (Aug 26, 2011)

Looks not bad for Contador. It also appears he's got the stronger team after all, only 3 Sky riders at the same time after the TTT. 4 of Saxo, 5 of Garmin. One of the 3 Sky riders is Boasson Hagen, who isn't this good in the high mountains. All of the 4 Saxo riders however are. Froome and Porte vs Contador, Kreuziger, Roche and Rogers. There has to be a mountain-top finish were the numbers make a difference.


----------



## culdeus (May 5, 2005)

Timegap too big to take yellow after 1st ITT imo. Needs to target 2xHuez imo.


----------



## gofast2wheeler (Oct 13, 2011)

Would like to see Voeckler win, then Evans is my choice. But after watching till today I'm thinking Sky Chris F. He could have won last year had it not been for TT to help Wiggins. He looked strong in the hills and showed it recently when he broke away from the field in stage 2 If I can remember. I think he is testing his opponents to see who has what. Going to be very interesting, where a mechanical crash can change the whole make up of the tour.


----------



## rydbyk (Feb 17, 2010)

Clenbutadork


----------



## LostViking (Jul 18, 2008)

Just checking in on our predictions...


----------



## cda 455 (Aug 9, 2010)

cda 455 said:


> My W.A.G.:
> 
> 1) Hesjedal
> 2) Contador
> ...


As of stage 13 my predictions:

1) 54th place, 48' 49"
2) 3rd place, ..02' 45"
3) 30th place, 30' 04"


Froome 1st place


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

Rashadabd said:


> I think I have to go with Contador as well. I feel like this is the only race he is targetting for the year and that he will be ready. You definitely can't count out Froome either. He has been on fire for like three years straight and this is his first real test to be the man on the grand tour stage. He will bring his A game. Outside of those two, I have a pretty strong feeling that we are going to get surprised this year by someone we're not really talking about right now. I feel like some guy from Lotto, Omega Pharma, Orica GreenEdge, etc. will pop up out of nowhere at the end of week 1 and be in contention until the end.


Not bad, thus far. It looks like I got the order wrong though. Nice call on Valverde by the way Lost Viking.


----------

